# Hans Zimmer Sangrial de Chevaeulers instrumentation



## onmadegringo (Sep 22, 2019)

hi im trying to figure out the off dube sound of the MAIN piece from Hans Zimmer Sangrial de Chevaeulers... my thoughts are a big string section in the noise of desire ,. but if you are honest, do I need more samplers or is that enough for Cubase orchestra ?! Which of these cases is true?

At the 1:09, a clear sound can be heard, but with what instrumentation does the noise make the atmospheric soundworld? I'm not sure if Cubase violin is the right one ??

Any help greatly appeciated


----------



## Dr.Quest (Sep 22, 2019)

Reference link. Is the the piece you are referring to?


----------



## onmadegringo (Sep 22, 2019)

Off dube sound at 1:09 yes


----------



## onmadegringo (Sep 25, 2019)

thanks for the reference yes this is a link i require for th e soundworld..


----------



## fretti (Sep 26, 2019)

Maybe this helps:




Includes the cubase project file and a midi file (dropbox link in the youtube description) 
I thought @ashtongleckman did a behind the score of Da Vinci Code, but can't find a link to it right now (or I'm thinking about a different score here)


----------

